# Guitar Solos



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

A collection of some of my favorite solos i've had the good fortune to take a run at...thanks so much for checking this out.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice playing!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

sincere thanks for giving this a look!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I enjoyed that. Would love to catch that band live.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Your playing is very refined and tidy


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Awesome playing, always look forward to your videos.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great playing man. Tight.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for sharing your time to check this out and also for each kind post...certainly appreciated and hope this finds everyone very well, your friend, dale.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dale said:


> thanks so much for sharing your time to check this out and also for each kind post...certainly appreciated and hope this finds everyone very well, your friend, dale.


I speak for us all, we really enjoy each of your posts.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> I speak for us all, we really enjoy each of your posts.


i sure appreciate that...and i'm very thankful to be a small part of this community.


----------



## Mateo2006 (May 31, 2015)

Great playing. Great sounds. Nice choices. 

I love a lot of Elliot Easton's solos. Underrated player, I think.

"That Smell" is also my favourite Skynyrd tune.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Mateo2006 said:


> Great playing. Great sounds. Nice choices.
> 
> I love a lot of Elliot Easton's solos. Underrated player, I think.
> 
> "That Smell" is also my favourite Skynyrd tune.


Thanks so much for sharing your time to give this a listen...really appreciate it! 

I agree with you that EEaston is perhaps not given enough exposure & discussion he merits. I was glad he (The Cars) were inducted to the Rock Hall this year.

That Smell may be the pinnacle on LS work as a band...haunting.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Nostalgic for me. I was in a band who covered at least 1/2 dozen of those songs about 35 years ago. 'The Warrior' by Patty Smyth...nice.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

very cool..i'm sure you have a lot of fond memories! The Warrior solo had always been one i loved and i really enjoyed working it up.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

tonedr said:


> very cool..i'm sure you have a lot of fond memories! The Warrior solo had always been one i loved and i really enjoyed working it up.


Yeah, those were fun days for sure. You guys did a good job of nailing the tunes down.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Rozz said:


> Yeah, those were fun days for sure. You guys did a good job of nailing the tunes down.


very appreciated!


----------

